# irregular sleeping patterns?



## byte (Feb 15, 2004)

i wake up REALLY early for work, not so early for uni, and sleep in when i have days off. as for my bedtime, it ranges from 9 pm to 3 am week in, week out.does irregular sleeping patterns contribute to ibs-c?


----------



## Meesh111 (Aug 29, 2004)

for me, other way around--ibs contributes to irregular sleep. i don't know the answer - i read regular meals helps regulate your intestines. if itt stresses your body, maybe it can.


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

I have problems sleeping, never really associated it with IBS, It has gotten worse since early menopause. I have to get up early also, the studies say u should stick with a regular schedule,and not try to catch up on sleep on days off, but it is very hard when u r up at dawn during the week. I average about 4 to 6 hrs a night and that is a good night, LOL! Good luck.Laura P.S. I definately think it contributes to ibs-c, I need to be on a schedule and go same time daily or i cannot go at all.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

For me my IBS is better controlled when I get a good night sleep. It seems that my bowels "wake up" around 30-40 minutes after I wake up IF I had a good sleep. If not and I wake up alot during the night(actually I havent had a really good uninterupted sleep since I was pregnant 17 yrs ago)things don't always get going well poop wise, and I'm a mess for the rest of the day.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

Hello Byte - yes, I suffer from IBC C and my sleep patterns are pretty terrible, particularly when I am anxious etc. I nod off infront of the telly at about 8.30pm and then can't sleep, wake early at around 5.00am and am completely cream crackered by 4.00pm, dozing infront of my 4 year olds terrible telly progs. I've lived with this lovely condition for about 7/8 years, so know just what you mean. Luckily, I only work very, very part-time as I'm basically a full time mum to 3 kids and a dog. Not easy if you are trying to do a college course. Does altering your diet work at all, the best help I've ever had was from a dietary specialist.All the bestSue, Manchester UK


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Definately sleep deprivation or interuption can effect I.B.S. Sleep helps us to relax although troubled sleep & nightmares can do the opposite,& we can wake up more tired than when we retired. Our system including the G.I tract requires both a quiet & restful time of between 6 To 9 hrs (most people) & then oxygen pumping action at some time during the day so it is important for all of us(particularly those prone to C) to exercise for at least 20 minutes a day to acquire this. Resting after main meals is also important. It is easy to say it, but try to avoid stress! It can tie our poor guts in knots!!


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Link Between Poor Sleep and Irritable Bowel Syndrome Studied by ImmuneSupport StaffImmuneSupport.com06-07-2000 Researchers have documented a link between poor sleep and subsequent gastrointestinal disturbances, both common problems for people with chronic fatigue syndrome (CFS) and fibromyalgia (FM). The University of Washington study followed women with IBS and found that more gastrointestinal disturbances occurred after a night of poor sleep. This news is the most recent supporting the possibility of a casual relationship between the two. Over the course of the 2-month analysis, 82 women with IBS and 35 women without used a combination of 7-day recall and a daily diary to test the relationship between the two ailments. Approximately 25% of the IBS women suffered from sleep disturbances. The severity of the disturbance correlated strongly with the severity of gastrointestinal symptoms. Although the relationship between IBS and gastrointestinal symptoms remained significant even after researchers adjusted for psychological stress, they noted that this adjustment weakened the possibility of a definitive relationship. A brief analysis of the data showed that poor sleep on a single night leads to significantly increased symptoms on the following day, while increased symptoms on a particular day do not appear to cause sleep disturbances that night.


----------



## lizbeth (Nov 14, 2002)

Wondering if any have had success by taking Melatonin to get a regular sleep cycle. This is a hormone naturally found in the body but depleted as we age. I have the 3mg tabs. When i take one at bedtime, I do get more deep(REM) sleep but that also means for me more vivid dreams. These technicolor dreams sometimes wake me up!! Someone at work told me she drinks Melatonin tea every night before she goes upstairs to bed and that's the only way she can get a good night's sleep since her husband died. Anyone else?


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Wow, these Melatonin tabs sound great. You could take a couple & then get a better nights entertainment in the land of nod than watching the gogglebox.


----------



## ira (Jun 26, 2003)

Hello: Any amount of sleep loss or disruption of regular sleep will cause a DRAMATIC worsening in my IBS-C symptoms. I generally am a night owl, and I will soon need to shift my circadian pattern so as to be getting up early in the morning. I now do most of my work in the night. I dread the worsening of the IBS if there is too much of a drastic shift in my regular sleep pattern, but there may not be much I can do about this necessary change. So....I'm wondering if this Melatonin supplement mentioned above might help me ease the jolt of this shift as well as help me get more restful sleep. Anyone else here had any luck with the Melatonin?And .....About how long did it take for you to notice these effects?.-Ira


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

THere is no connection for me between sleep and IBS-C. Perhaps because i go so infrequently i dont seem to have to go when i am sleeping. i keep strange hours (its 1:30 am right now) but my bowel doesnt seem to care.Squeaker


----------



## bellevictoria (Oct 23, 2004)

I too have a bad time sleeping. I wake up to either sweaty,having to pee or from pain. I think it does throw ones schedule off. I don't know if it makes the IBS worse or if its a synptom of IBS?Thanks for information on Melatonin tabs.


----------

